# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  mysuicide.ru

## NoNaMe

Можт боян, но некоторые об этом сайте даже не слышали. 
У вас есть шанс увидеть легендарный суи-сайт.
Вот ссылка:
http://web.archive.org/web/200606141....mysuicide.ru/

----------


## matfey68

вроде полный архив mysuicide.ru http://rapidshare.com/files/63965996/ms.exe.html
+ архив алисиного сайта http://rapidshare.com/files/63966565/alissite.exe.html

----------


## fucka rolla

все еще до закрытия знали, что МС ликвидируют....
http://light-medelis.livejournal.com/60008.html#cutid1
здесь дискуссия на эту тему.

----------


## another lunatic

Ребят, те, у кого имеется архив MySu, и есть возможность помочь, не могли бы вы выслать его мне на мейл определенным специфическим способом? Пжаласта!

Я ж там был, мед-пиво пил...




> все еще до закрытия знали, что МС ликвидируют....


 Да никто ничего не знал и никто ничего не ликвидировал. Умер Лайт, умер и МС.

----------


## Scream

сегодня 2-года как ... (((

----------


## grey

А Лайта оказывается тоже звали Сергей) Может совпадение а может и нет
Помоему как раз в декабре он ушёл.

----------


## green_moon

> Помоему как раз в декабре он ушёл.


 12.12.2005 его не стало.. в одном из его жж есть запись в этот день..

сайт был хороший.. знала его давно, года 3 назад ещё был.
сколько литературы чудесной там было.

----------


## another lunatic

> 12.12.2005 его не стало.. в одном из его жж есть запись в этот день..


 Нет, не 12-го.

----------


## ScreamwithMe

жаль не успел пообщаться сам с людьми с этого сайта, как и с сайтом таковым... очень жаль, что его закрыли :Frown: (

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

у меня есть все архивы, чуланчик, мс, палата6, антирубен. а также роман основанный на реальных событиях "ангел и фляга" в ролях: алиса исаева, севетра, рубен искандарян, бо бенсон. и многие другие, почитайте, может кто себя там найдет.

----------


## MATARIEL

о да... старина боб...)

----------


## Hildebrandt25

Отличный, информативный сайт!

----------


## matfey68

Не у кого не осталось архива mysuicide.ru ,сам ранее загружал его,но из-за стечения обстоятельств у меня его не осталось, буду очень благодарен за архив.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Это не ОН случайно?

----------


## matfey68

> Это не ОН случайно?


 Это веб архив, я ищу локальный архив. думаю кто то скачивал в 2007 году,а главное что он у кого то остался)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Поищи на форуме. Я помню, что кто-то здесь его выкладывал. Кажется- в ветке "творчество" вместе с дневниками Макарова.

----------


## matfey68

пытался искать как на форуме так и в интернете, результата нет)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я поищу. 
А почему тебе не нравится веб архив?

----------


## matfey68

> Я поищу. 
> А почему тебе не нравится веб архив?


 Он не полный, многие страницы веб архива недоступны, да, я понимаю что тот архив что я ищу тоже не полный,но он был сделан с ещё рабочего сайта,ранее качал его со страницы бо бенсона,но на данный момент там также не рабочие ссылки,ну и опять же, удобнее иметь на компе чем в интернете)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Посмотри на pages of pain. Там, кажется, тему видел тоже об архиве.

----------


## matfey68

Нашёл архив сайта, если кому интересен сайт то архив скачать можно  тут
PS на pagesofpain и скачал)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Здорово. Если найдешь архив Алисиного чуланчика- выложи тоже

----------


## matfey68

> Здорово. Если найдешь архив Алисиного чуланчика- выложи тоже


 пока в поисках, как найду конешно же выложу.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я видел у нее сайт в нижнем зарегестрирован. Какой-то эзотерической направленности. Но название такое же- элис6 чего-то там.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Тот чувак который отвечал на вопросы на главной странице уже умер?


 В чуланчике, кажется отвечала она сама. Может еще Никифоров (бенсон) что-то за нее писал, не знаю. На сколько я знаю, оба они живы. Никифорова можно встретить на каком-то форуме для ментов. Видел, что он там на Рубенчика жаловался.

----------


## zmejka

Kventin, это тебе соревнавние что ли кто быстрее убьется?  *рукалицо*

----------


## Traumerei

А как умер light medelis ? нигде не могу найти информацию об этом

----------


## Derek

Отравление цианидами, если не ошибаюсь

----------


## fuсka rolla

> А как умер light medelis ? нигде не могу найти информацию об этом


 Повесился. Скоро очередная годовщина будет (в декабре).



> Отравление цианидами, если не ошибаюсь


 Это Катя с Димой.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Погуглите. В архиве МС должна быть инфа. Видел пару статей 2005 года. Можете поискать "творение" товарища Никифорова "Ангел и фляга". Написано погано, да и поступил он некрасиво, вывесив это чтиво. Или гуглите "суицид Рощино".

----------

